# Support for QEMU USB Tablet device



## JamesElstone (May 8, 2018)

Hi All,

I am running FreeBSD 11.1-RELEASE in a QEMU KVM environment, and have a query about the mouse.

`dmesg` picks up a uhid0 device ("QEMU USB Tablet").

Has anyone got this working under Xorg?

Kr,

James.


----------



## JamesElstone (May 8, 2018)

Or put another way can a /dev/uhid0 device be seen as a /dev/sysmouse, and if so how please?


----------

